# i8k in 2.6.10

## Ssgelm

I have i8k built into the kernel in 2.6.10, but there is no /proc/i8k.  Anyone know why?  I have a Dell 600m.

----------

## dtor

Most likely DMI info does not match. Try building it as a module and then load it with "force=1" options. If it gives sensible results you could send output of 'dmidecode' utility my way.

----------

## Ssgelm

I have now compiled it as a module and inserting it with force does not seem to work, do I need to reboot to a kernel without it built in first?  Also, here is the output of dmidecode:

```
# dmidecode 2.5

SMBIOS 2.3 present.

62 structures occupying 2464 bytes.

Table at 0x000F8C90.

Handle 0xDA00

   DMI type 218, 101 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         DA 65 00 DA B2 00 0D 1F 0F 37 40 7D 00 00 00 00

         00 7E 00 02 00 00 00 40 00 04 00 01 00 41 00 04

         00 00 00 90 00 05 00 00 00 91 00 05 00 01 00 92

         00 05 00 02 00 00 80 00 80 01 00 00 A0 00 A0 01

         00 05 80 05 80 01 00 01 F0 01 F0 00 00 02 F0 02

         F0 00 00 03 F0 03 F0 00 00 04 F0 04 F0 00 00 FF

         FF 00 00 00 00

Handle 0x0000

   DMI type 0, 20 bytes.

   BIOS Information

      Vendor: Dell Computer Corporation

      Version: A14

      Release Date: 08/26/2004

      Address: 0xF0000

      Runtime Size: 64 kB

      ROM Size: 512 kB

      Characteristics:

         ISA is supported

         PCI is supported

         PC Card (PCMCIA) is supported

         PNP is supported

         APM is supported

         BIOS is upgradeable

         BIOS shadowing is allowed

         Boot from CD is supported

         Selectable boot is supported

         3.5"/720 KB floppy services are supported (int 13h)

         Print screen service is supported (int 5h)

         8042 keyboard services are supported (int 9h)

         Serial services are supported (int 14h)

         Printer services are supported (int 17h)

         CGA/mono video services are supported (int 10h)

         ACPI is supported

         USB legacy is supported

         AGP is supported

         Smart battery is supported

         BIOS boot specification is supported

         Function key-initiated network boot is supported

Handle 0x0100

   DMI type 1, 25 bytes.

   System Information

      Manufacturer: Dell Computer Corporation

      Product Name: Inspiron 600m                   

      Version: Not Specified

      Serial Number: *******

      UUID: 44454C4C-4400-1057-8057-C7C04F463331

      Wake-up Type: Power Switch

Handle 0x0200

   DMI type 2, 9 bytes.

   Base Board Information

      Manufacturer: Dell Computer Corporation

      Product Name:       

      Version:    

      Serial Number: .*******.              .

Handle 0x0300

   DMI type 3, 13 bytes.

   Chassis Information

      Manufacturer: Dell Computer Corporation

      Type: Portable

      Lock: Not Present

      Version: Not Specified

      Serial Number: *******

      Asset Tag: Not Specified

      Boot-up State: Safe

      Power Supply State: Safe

      Thermal State: Safe

      Security Status: None

Handle 0x0301

   DMI type 3, 13 bytes.

   Chassis Information

      Manufacturer: Dell Computer Corporation

      Type: Docking Station

      Lock: Not Present

      Version: Not Specified

      Serial Number: ************

      Asset Tag: Not Specified

      Boot-up State: Safe

      Power Supply State: Safe

      Thermal State: Safe

      Security Status: None

Handle 0x0400

   DMI type 4, 32 bytes.

   Processor Information

      Socket Designation: Microprocessor

      Type: Central Processor

      Family: Pentium M

      Manufacturer: Intel

      ID: 95 06 00 00 BF F9 E9 A7

      Signature: Type 0, Family 6, Model 9, Stepping 5

      Flags:

         FPU (Floating-point unit on-chip)

         VME (Virtual mode extension)

         DE (Debugging extension)

         PSE (Page size extension)

         TSC (Time stamp counter)

         MSR (Model specific registers)

         MCE (Machine check exception)

         CX8 (CMPXCHG8 instruction supported)

         SEP (Fast system call)

         MTRR (Memory type range registers)

         PGE (Page global enable)

         MCA (Machine check architecture)

         CMOV (Conditional move instruction supported)

         PAT (Page attribute table)

         CLFSH (CLFLUSH instruction supported)

         DS (Debug store)

         ACPI (ACPI supported)

         MMX (MMX technology supported)

         FXSR (Fast floating-point save and restore)

         SSE (Streaming SIMD extensions)

         SSE2 (Streaming SIMD extensions 2)

         TM (Thermal monitor supported)

         SBF (Signal break on FERR)

      Version: Not Specified

      Voltage: 3.3 V

      External Clock: 133 MHz

      Max Speed: 1700 MHz

      Current Speed: 1300 MHz

      Status: Populated, Enabled

      Upgrade: None

      L1 Cache Handle: 0x0700

      L2 Cache Handle: 0x0701

      L3 Cache Handle: Not Provided

Handle 0x0700

   DMI type 7, 19 bytes.

   Cache Information

      Socket Designation: Not Specified

      Configuration: Enabled, Not Socketed, Level 1

      Operational Mode: Write Back

      Location: Internal

      Installed Size: 8 KB

      Maximum Size: 8 KB

      Supported SRAM Types:

         Unknown

      Installed SRAM Type: Unknown

      Speed: Unknown

      Error Correction Type: None

      System Type: Data

      Associativity: 4-way Set-associative

Handle 0x0701

   DMI type 7, 19 bytes.

   Cache Information

      Socket Designation: Not Specified

      Configuration: Enabled, Not Socketed, Level 2

      Operational Mode: Varies With Memory Address

      Location: Internal

      Installed Size: 1024 KB

      Maximum Size: 1024 KB

      Supported SRAM Types:

         Pipeline Burst

      Installed SRAM Type: Pipeline Burst

      Speed: 15 ns

      Error Correction Type: None

      System Type: Unified

      Associativity: Other

Handle 0x0800

   DMI type 8, 9 bytes.

   Port Connector Information

      Internal Reference Designator: PARALLEL

      Internal Connector Type: None

      External Reference Designator: Not Specified

      External Connector Type: DB-25 female

      Port Type: Parallel Port PS/2

Handle 0x0801

   DMI type 8, 9 bytes.

   Port Connector Information

      Internal Reference Designator: SERIAL1

      Internal Connector Type: None

      External Reference Designator: Not Specified

      External Connector Type: DB-9 male

      Port Type: Serial Port 16550A Compatible

Handle 0x0803

   DMI type 8, 9 bytes.

   Port Connector Information

      Internal Reference Designator: PS/2

      Internal Connector Type: None

      External Reference Designator: Not Specified

      External Connector Type: Mini DIN

      Port Type: Mouse Port

Handle 0x0804

   DMI type 8, 9 bytes.

   Port Connector Information

      Internal Reference Designator: USB

      Internal Connector Type: None

      External Reference Designator: Not Specified

      External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)

      Port Type: USB

Handle 0x0805

   DMI type 8, 9 bytes.

   Port Connector Information

      Internal Reference Designator: USB

      Internal Connector Type: None

      External Reference Designator: Not Specified

      External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)

      Port Type: USB

Handle 0x0806

   DMI type 8, 9 bytes.

   Port Connector Information

      Internal Reference Designator: MONITOR

      Internal Connector Type: None

      External Reference Designator: Not Specified

      External Connector Type: DB-15 female

      Port Type: Video Port

Handle 0x0808

   DMI type 126, 9 bytes.

   Inactive

Handle 0x0809

   DMI type 8, 9 bytes.

   Port Connector Information

      Internal Reference Designator: IrDA

      Internal Connector Type: None

      External Reference Designator: Not Specified

      External Connector Type: Infrared

      Port Type: Other

Handle 0x080A

   DMI type 8, 9 bytes.

   Port Connector Information

      Internal Reference Designator: S-Video

      Internal Connector Type: None

      External Reference Designator: Not Specified

      External Connector Type: Mini DIN

      Port Type: Video Port

Handle 0x080C

   DMI type 8, 9 bytes.

   Port Connector Information

      Internal Reference Designator: Modem

      Internal Connector Type: None

      External Reference Designator: Not Specified

      External Connector Type: RJ-11

      Port Type: Modem Port

Handle 0x080D

   DMI type 8, 9 bytes.

   Port Connector Information

      Internal Reference Designator: Ethernet

      Internal Connector Type: None

      External Reference Designator: Not Specified

      External Connector Type: RJ-45

      Port Type: Network Port

Handle 0x0900

   DMI type 9, 13 bytes.

   System Slot Information

      Designation: PCMCIA 0

      Type: 32-bit PC Card (PCMCIA)

      Current Usage: Available

      Length: Other

      ID: Adapter 0, Socket 0

      Characteristics:

         5.0 V is provided

         3.3 V is provided

         PC Card-16 is supported

         Cardbus is supported

         Zoom Video is supported

         Modem ring resume is supported

Handle 0x0901

   DMI type 9, 13 bytes.

   System Slot Information

      Designation: PCMCIA 1

      Type: 32-bit PC Card (PCMCIA)

      Current Usage: Available

      Length: Other

      ID: Adapter 10, Socket 0

      Characteristics:

         5.0 V is provided

         3.3 V is provided

         PC Card-16 is supported

         Cardbus is supported

         Modem ring resume is supported

Handle 0x0902

   DMI type 126, 13 bytes.

   Inactive

Handle 0x0904

   DMI type 9, 13 bytes.

   System Slot Information

      Designation: MiniPCI

      Type: 32-bit Other

      Current Usage: Available

      Length: Other

      Characteristics:

         5.0 V is provided

         3.3 V is provided

         PME signal is supported

Handle 0x0A00

   DMI type 10, 6 bytes.

   On Board Device Information

      Type: Video

      Status: Enabled

      Description: ATI Radeon 9000

Handle 0x0A01

   DMI type 10, 6 bytes.

   On Board Device Information

      Type: Sound

      Status: Enabled

      Description: Sigmatel 9750

Handle 0x0B00

   DMI type 11, 5 bytes.

   OEM Strings

      String 1: Dell System

      String 2: 5[0003]

Handle 0x0D00

   DMI type 13, 22 bytes.

   BIOS Language Information

      Installable Languages: 1

         en|US|iso8859-1

      Currently Installed Language: en|US|iso8859-1

Handle 0x1000

   DMI type 16, 15 bytes.

   Physical Memory Array

      Location: System Board Or Motherboard

      Use: System Memory

      Error Correction Type: None

      Maximum Capacity: 1 GB

      Error Information Handle: Not Provided

      Number Of Devices: 2

Handle 0x1100

   DMI type 17, 27 bytes.

   Memory Device

      Array Handle: 0x1000

      Error Information Handle: Not Provided

      Total Width: 64 bits

      Data Width: 64 bits

      Size: 256 MB

      Form Factor: DIMM

      Set: None

      Locator: DIMM_A

      Bank Locator: Not Specified

      Type: DDR

      Type Detail: Synchronous

      Speed: 266 MHz (3.8 ns)

      Manufacturer: Not Specified

      Serial Number: Not Specified

      Asset Tag: Not Specified

      Part Number:                 

Handle 0x1101

   DMI type 17, 27 bytes.

   Memory Device

      Array Handle: 0x1000

      Error Information Handle: Not Provided

      Total Width: 64 bits

      Data Width: 64 bits

      Size: 512 MB

      Form Factor: DIMM

      Set: None

      Locator: DIMM_B

      Bank Locator: Not Specified

      Type: DDR

      Type Detail: Synchronous

      Speed: 266 MHz (3.8 ns)

      Manufacturer: Not Specified

      Serial Number: Not Specified

      Asset Tag: Not Specified

      Part Number:                 

Handle 0x1300

   DMI type 19, 15 bytes.

   Memory Array Mapped Address

      Starting Address: 0x00000000000

      Ending Address: 0x0000009FFFF

      Range Size: 640 kB

      Physical Array Handle: 0x1000

      Partition Width: 0

Handle 0x1301

   DMI type 19, 15 bytes.

   Memory Array Mapped Address

      Starting Address: 0x00000100000

      Ending Address: 0x0002FFFFFFF

      Range Size: 767 MB

      Physical Array Handle: 0x1000

      Partition Width: 0

Handle 0x1400

   DMI type 20, 19 bytes.

   Memory Device Mapped Address

      Starting Address: 0x00000000000

      Ending Address: 0x0000009FFFF

      Range Size: 640 kB

      Physical Device Handle: 0x1100

      Memory Array Mapped Address Handle: 0x1300

      Partition Row Position: 1

Handle 0x1401

   DMI type 20, 19 bytes.

   Memory Device Mapped Address

      Starting Address: 0x00000100000

      Ending Address: 0x0000FFFFFFF

      Range Size: 255 MB

      Physical Device Handle: 0x1100

      Memory Array Mapped Address Handle: 0x1301

      Partition Row Position: 1

Handle 0x1402

   DMI type 20, 19 bytes.

   Memory Device Mapped Address

      Starting Address: 0x00010000000

      Ending Address: 0x0002FFFFFFF

      Range Size: 512 MB

      Physical Device Handle: 0x1101

      Memory Array Mapped Address Handle: 0x1301

      Partition Row Position: 1

Handle 0x1500

   DMI type 21, 7 bytes.

   Built-in Pointing Device

      Type: Touch Pad

      Interface: Bus Mouse

      Buttons: 2

Handle 0x1600

   DMI type 22, 26 bytes.

   Portable Battery

      Location: Sys. Battery Bay

      Manufacturer: Sanyo           

      Name: DELL 0008P78    

      Design Capacity: 48000 mWh

      Design Voltage: 11100 mV

      SBDS Version: 1.0

      Maximum Error: 4%

      SBDS Serial Number: 05C1

      SBDS Manufacture Date: 2003-08-13

      SBDS Chemistry: LION            

      OEM-specific Information: 0x00000001

Handle 0x1601

   DMI type 22, 26 bytes.

   Portable Battery

      Location: Sys. Module Bay 

      Manufacturer: Sony            

      Name: DELL 0000M78    

      Design Capacity: 46620 mWh

      Design Voltage: 11100 mV

      SBDS Version: 1.0

      Maximum Error: 4%

      SBDS Serial Number: 4E9B

      SBDS Manufacture Date: 2003-08-06

      SBDS Chemistry: LiP             

      OEM-specific Information: 0x00000002

Handle 0x1602

   DMI type 126, 26 bytes.

   Inactive

Handle 0x1B00

   DMI type 27, 12 bytes.

   Cooling Device

      Type: Fan

      Status: OK

      OEM-specific Information: 0x0000DD00

Handle 0x1C00

   DMI type 28, 20 bytes.

   Temperature Probe

      Description: CPU Internal Temperature

      Location: Processor

      Status: OK

      Maximum Value: 127.0 deg C

      Minimum Value 0.0 deg C

      Resolution: 1.000 deg C

      Tolerance: 0.5 deg C

      Accuracy: Unknown

      OEM-specific Information: 0x0000DC00

Handle 0x1F00

   DMI type 31, 28 bytes.

   Boot Integrity Services Entry Point

Handle 0x2000

   DMI type 32, 11 bytes.

   System Boot Information

      Status: No errors detected

Handle 0xB000

   DMI type 176, 5 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         B0 05 00 B0 00

Handle 0xB100

   DMI type 177, 12 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         B1 0C 00 B1 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Handle 0xD000

   DMI type 208, 10 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         D0 0A 00 D0 01 04 FE 00 1E 01

Handle 0xD100

   DMI type 209, 12 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         D1 0C 00 D1 00 00 00 03 04 07 80 05

Handle 0xD200

   DMI type 210, 12 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         D2 0C 00 D2 F8 03 04 03 06 80 04 05

Handle 0xD300

   DMI type 211, 13 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         D3 0D 00 D3 01 04 02 01 00 00 00 00 02

      Strings:

         Back of System

                 

                 

Handle 0xD800

   DMI type 216, 9 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         D8 09 00 D8 01 03 01 F0 03

      Strings:

         ATI Technologies Inc.

          

         008.018.008.002.007.000

          

Handle 0xD900

   DMI type 217, 8 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         D9 08 00 D9 01 02 01 03

      Strings:

         US-101

         Proprietary

Handle 0xDB00

   DMI type 219, 9 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         DB 09 00 DB 03 01 02 03 FF

      Strings:

         System Device Bay

         Floppy, Battery, CD-ROM, CD-RW, Hard Disk, DVD

         Battery   

Handle 0xDB80

   DMI type 126, 9 bytes.

   Inactive

Handle 0xDB81

   DMI type 219, 9 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         DB 09 81 DB 03 01 02 03 FF

      Strings:

         Dock DBay

         USB Device, CD-ROM, CD-RW, Hard Disk, DVD

         EMPTY     

Handle 0x8100

   DMI type 129, 8 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         81 08 00 81 01 01 02 01

      Strings:

         Intel_ASF

         Dell_ASF_001

Handle 0xDC00

   DMI type 220, 22 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         DC 16 00 DC 01 F0 00 00 02 F0 00 00 00 00 03 F0

         04 F0 00 00 00 00

Handle 0xDD00

   DMI type 221, 19 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         DD 13 00 DD 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

         00 00 00

Handle 0xD400

   DMI type 212, 237 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         D4 ED 00 D4 70 00 71 00 00 10 2D 2E 5C 00 78 BF

         40 5D 00 78 BF 00 5E 00 23 FE 01 5F 00 23 FE 00

         65 00 21 F7 00 66 00 21 F7 08 F1 00 21 FC 00 F2

         00 21 FC 01 F3 00 21 FC 02 0F 00 26 F8 00 11 00

         26 F8 01 05 00 26 F8 02 12 00 26 F8 03 06 00 26

         F8 04 31 00 26 8F 00 32 00 26 8F 10 33 00 26 8F

         20 34 00 26 8F 30 35 00 26 8F 40 07 00 25 F8 00

         0B 00 25 F8 01 0C 00 25 F8 02 0D 00 25 F8 03 28

         00 23 F3 00 29 00 23 F3 04 2A 00 23 F3 08 2B 00

         58 00 00 2C 00 59 00 00 E7 00 1D F3 04 E6 00 1D

         F3 00 0E 01 23 FD 00 0F 01 23 FD 02 9B 00 23 EF

         10 9C 00 23 EF 00 87 00 11 FD 02 88 00 11 FD 00

         E8 00 23 DF 00 E9 00 23 DF 20 17 01 22 F7 00 18

         01 22 F7 08 12 01 34 FB 04 13 01 34 FB 00 08 00

         1D DF 00 03 00 1D DF 00 FF FF 00 00 00

Handle 0xD401

   DMI type 212, 132 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         D4 84 01 D4 70 00 71 00 03 40 49 4A 42 00 48 7F

         80 43 00 48 7F 00 55 00 47 BF 00 6D 00 47 BF 40

         0C 01 46 FB 04 0D 01 46 FB 00 14 01 46 E7 00 15

         01 46 E7 08 16 01 46 E7 10 0A 01 48 EF 10 0B 01

         48 EF 00 2D 00 48 DF 20 2E 00 48 DF 00 A8 00 48

         FC 01 A9 00 48 FC 00 B2 00 48 FC 02 11 01 48 BF

         00 10 01 48 BF 40 F0 00 46 DF 20 ED 00 46 DF 00

         EA 00 67 F3 00 EB 00 67 F3 04 EC 00 67 F3 08 FF

         FF 00 00 00

Handle 0xDE00

   DMI type 222, 13 bytes.

   OEM-specific Type

      Header and Data:

         DE 0D 00 DE 01 02 FF FF 00 00 00 00 00

Handle 0x7F00

   DMI type 127, 4 bytes.

   End Of Table

```

----------

## dtor

Yes, you need to reboot first.

Btw, your DMI data seems to match, that means that it probably means that SMM BIOS signature is wrong. Are you sure you need it? Are your fans exported through ACPI? if so then you don't really need i8k.

----------

## Ssgelm

Well, ls /proc/acpi/fan reveals an empty directory, so I don't think I can control my fans via acpi.

----------

## Ssgelm

Well, it works as a module after rebooting.  Also, at what cpu temps do you recommend I turn the fans on?

----------

## dtor

Well, I have Inspiron 8100 and I let BIOS control the fans. It gets a bit warm at times but so what. The poor thing runs 24/7 for 3 years now.

What messages does i8k produce when you force loading?

----------

